# Modifer on 99442



## medicalbiller1964 (Apr 28, 2010)

I billed procedure code 99442, Telephone E/M provided by physician for established patient. I am getting a rejection from commerical McLaren Health Advantage, stating "appropriate modifer is missing or invalid". Anyone have a suggestion? I can't seem to find an "appropriate" modifer.I bill this code to other commerical carriers with no modifer and get paid.


----------

